# my pet gallery



## zorak (Sep 15, 2005)

just wanna show my pets  feel free to put a link up for your gallery :wink:

http://photobucket.com/albums/a110/dragon_child222/


----------



## Samzo (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice start.

http://photobucket.com/albums/b359/samsamtheherpman/


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 15, 2005)

:shock: Hey Samzo I hope that is FAKE marajuana in that desert terrarium. You naughty, naughty, boy :wink: Looks good buddy. What kind of camera are you using Samzo? To the rest of ya, nice pics also. Here is mine, not alot but a nice mugshot :twisted: http://photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/ How do you guys get everything seperated when you post? All my stuff gets crammed together.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

> :shock: Hey Samzo I hope that is FAKE marajuana in that desert terrarium. You naughty, naughty, boy :wink: Looks good buddy. What kind of camera are you using Samzo? To the rest of ya, nice pics also. Here is mine, not alot but a nice mugshot :twisted: http://photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/ How do you guys get everything seperated when you post? All my stuff gets crammed together.


You have to make your account public in order for us to click the link and see the pics. It's better to just have your pics show up in the post instead of making people click a link.


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

nice pix people, making a good start there zorak. Here is mine...please excuse any wierd pix you may find  (this account has now reached its limit, so I am now onto a new one  )

http://photobucket.com/albums/v724/reptilelover/

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow very nice. Ian what species of Nepenthes pitcher plant is that? I used to keep Nepenthes years ago...they're awesome. That shot of the I. diabloica is great.

Obie


----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

> :shock: Hey Samzo I hope that is FAKE marajuana in that desert terrarium. You naughty, naughty, boy :wink: Looks good buddy. What kind of camera are you using Samzo? To the rest of ya, nice pics also. Here is mine, not alot but a nice mugshot :twisted: http://photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/ How do you guys get everything seperated when you post? All my stuff gets crammed together.


Lol, uhm..er... it's.. fake :wink: (if anyone wants cannabis pm me) lol

Heard of a Return/Enter bar..?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

alanta or something,...I will have to go and check. Have a couple of them..look amazing!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

> :shock: Hey Samzo I hope that is FAKE marajuana in that desert terrarium. You naughty, naughty, boy :wink: Looks good buddy. What kind of camera are you using Samzo? To the rest of ya, nice pics also. Here is mine, not alot but a nice mugshot :twisted: http://photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/ How do you guys get everything seperated when you post? All my stuff gets crammed together.


lol its not even cannabis . its fake pathenisis quincifolia (aka virginia creeper)

i have tons on the side of my house and its a vine yet severeal people either tell me its cannabis or rhus radicans (poison ivy) but that has 3 leaflets not 5


----------



## Samzo (Sep 28, 2005)

> > :shock: Hey Samzo I hope that is FAKE marajuana in that desert terrarium. You naughty, naughty, boy :wink: Looks good buddy. What kind of camera are you using Samzo? To the rest of ya, nice pics also. Here is mine, not alot but a nice mugshot :twisted: http://photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/ How do you guys get everything seperated when you post? All my stuff gets crammed together.
> 
> 
> lol its not even cannabis . its fake pathenisis quincifolia (aka virginia creeper)
> ...


Was a joke


----------



## chun (Sep 29, 2005)

ian, you've got a big house!! my house is half that size (i guess it serves me right to live in london, one of the most densely populated city in the UK)


----------



## Leah (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.wildeyereptiles.com/cpg132/index.php


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2005)

Took this pic of my pictipennis, came out suprisingly well, thoutht I would share it.







Cheers,

Ian


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 19, 2005)

very nice pic Ian! Is it C. Elongata instead?


----------



## Ian (Oct 19, 2005)

thx yen  Na, it is a pictipennis, well, I bought it as a pictipennis anyway.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

